

Apple bans protective screen film from Apple Store - dazmax
http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-bans-protective-screen-film-from-apple-store/

======
kadavy
Wow, this will really hurt some vendors.

I personally haven't had much problem with screens getting scratched - though
I wish matte screens were available on the 13" MacBook Pro's.

